# UB News !!!



## JDenz (Jan 8, 2004)

UB making noise on the national scene.

 Geoff Nason - UB Sports Information 

Four University at Buffalo wrestlers earned championships within their 
respective weight classes at the first annual UB Open on Monday at Alumni 
Arena. No team scores were kept for the event. 

Mark McKnight (McDonald, PA/South Fayette) won the title at 125 pounds by 
winning three consecutive matches, including an 8-3 decision over Caleb 
Metcalf in the final. 

In the 133-pound weight class, Cliff Smith (Merrick, NY/Calhoun) also won 
three matches on his way to the championship. In the final, Smith scored 
an 8-6 comeback victory over Tim Haas of Penn State. 

Ed Pawlak (Lakewood, NY/Southwestern) won the 174-pound title with four 
wins. He defeated Cleveland State's Derek Pace with a 9-1 decision in the 
final. 

At 197 pounds, Kyle Cerminara (Lewiston, NY/Lewiston-Porter) posted four 
straight wins on his way to the championship. In the final, he defeated 
Joe Phillips of Cleveland State with a 15-5 decision. 

Five other Bulls placed on the afternoon. Mike Trotta (Oceanside, 
NY/Oceanside) and Nick Rausenberger (Newburgh, NY/Newburgh Free) each 
finished second in their weight classes, while Garrett Hicks (Chautauqua, 
NY/Chautauqua Lake) and Greg Thomas (Baldwin, NY/Uniondale) placed third 
and Patrick Lloyd (Middletown, NY/Valley Central) finished fourth. 

UB returns to action this Saturday at the Buckeye Duals, hosted by Ohio 
State. The Bulls will face nationally-ranked Lehigh, along with Indiana 
and Eastern Illinois. 

For complete results go to: 

http://www.ubathletics.buffalo.edu/wrestling/news/UBOpenResults.pdf


----------



## bscastro (Jan 9, 2004)

Good to hear from local news!

Bryan


----------



## JDenz (Jan 10, 2004)

Yep and UB is hosting the state Championships this year.


----------

